# Losing Weight and Proactol



## SaddleTramp

I have been trying to lose weight for a while now and have failed dismally, I play golf and Walk (Now) quite a bit, I have never been able to lose weight at all, in fact I have added more even though I don't eat a lot.
I have a friend whom I have not seen for approx 6 months, whilst out for a walk today a car pulled up at the side of me and this guy got out, I was dumbstruck it was my mate and he was a shadow of his old self, He had lost almost 5 stone and he looked fit as a fiddle, His secret ?

Proactol (He says) he had been trying for a few years to lose weight and couldn't (I know that) and he says someone gave him some proactol and told him to try them, he says within 2 weeks he was losing weight.

Has anybody used these and do they work?



I don't disbelieve him but was it down to the tablets or something else he was doing, ie walking training etc.


----------



## sersol

Its not always how much you put in your mouth but WHAT :wink: you put in there.
Its a known FACT that IF you eat less you will reduce weight.
I bet that if you cut down to 1500 cals a day you will lose it .  
1000 cals a day walked 3-4 miles EVERY day Jan til May mislaid 3.5 stone  
Good luck


----------



## travelingirl

Les, read reviews for proactol, htey don`t seem to good, but what works for some maynot work for others. 
seems expensive as well. Good luck with your weight loss
Kim


----------



## machilly

I Lost over 5 stone on Herbalife, started just over 3 years ago, and within the year had got down from around 19 stone to just under 14 stone, unfortunately have put a lot of it back on, my problem and I know it, Crisps, Chocolate and very little excercise, regretting not being active earlier in life as I now have heart probs..

have promised myself to get more active and cut down on the rubbish I eat......again! :roll:


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Theres a simple solution to weight loss - STARVATION :roll: :roll: 

Have recently lost about 1st but have had to turn to chicken (so much that I now virtually cluck :roll: :roll: ), load of salads (like bean salad or hot pepper salad - will pm you recipes if you want they are quite tasty and quite filling), tuna fish, couscous, nuts and lots of fruit.

Away has gone the chocolate biscuits, crisps and chips.

Main problem may be beer if you drink lots of it. 

Dont cut everything out totally tho - you need the occassional treat and we do have a pasta meal at least once a week.

Feel loads better for it but sometimes I just crave to eat something that isnt healthy. 

Halloween I stuffed face with lots of chocolates but then went back to new regime and managed not to put any back on.

Stick to it you'll get there.

Milly


----------



## GEMMY

Try:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...oses-2-stone-doughnuts-cakes-crisps-diet.html

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp

This is one of the problems I dont eat Junk food, I eat fish about 5 times a week Chicken twice a week.
Take yesterday for instance

Breakfast 2 weetabix at about 9:30
Lunch 2 slices of bread (Sandwich) Chicken about 2pm
Tea time a piece of steamed haddock (Only) with 2 slices of bread about 7:30 pm

and thats all for the day, This is very similar to most days, my main exception is Sunday Dinner which I have always had but even so I go to the local Carvery and have a small dinner which normally only children have, Cost £3.95.

Today up till now

Breakfast 2 weetabix about 9 am
Lunch (Again) Fish sandwich, Haddock about 2 pm
For tea I will be having a baked potato.


I must be doing something wrong.
8O


----------



## 96299

Hi Les

You need to be eating the right types of food, which you seem to be doing. Also, exercise is very important to. I have been doing the slimming world diet and lost five and a half stone in the first seven months, but was exercising alot as well. Cycling and cross training is what I do, and it's worked very well for me. I am still on the diet and just approaching my six stone mark. I was 20st 4 1/2lb when I started.

Someone above mentioned that the less you eat, the more weight you'd lose or something like that. That is not always the case. Sometimes the body will start to store fat instead of burning it if it feels it's not getting enough of the right type of food or not enough of it. This can especially happen if your doing a fair amount of exercise.

Good luck it ain't easy.

Steve


----------



## tony50

Just had a Health check , blood pressure good, Height check ,then the dreaded weigh in , Nurse advised me to lose 2 stone ,eat better ,excercise more ,as we sold up business ,son just bought 1927 bungalow ,which I have been working on 6 /7 hours a day 6 days a week ,I fully agreed with the Nurse (who incidently is like a rake and has a grey complexion ).but said I hear what you say and I will try her advice ,zzzzzzzz tired nearly asleep after bricking up wall, chasing walls with Lump hammer and Chisel into Peterborough hard bricks !!


Ideal weight 11 Stone 9 lbs, 5 foot 8 " age 65. what a challenge !!

Tony A .


----------



## locovan

Seems to me we should start a MHF diet forum :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

i`m doing the weight watchers diet,lost a stone in 3 weeks.
Works on a point system.My total daily points allowed is 30,at the moment i am reaching 19/20 points per day,thus allowing me to save my points up for the weekend.
What do points equal = pints :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## sersol

"Lunch 2 slices of bread (Sandwich) Chicken about 2pm 
Tea time a piece of steamed haddock (Only) with 2 slices of bread about 7:30 pm "
"I must be doing something wrong""

Yep too much bread,,,, :roll: 

Only trying to be helpful. :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Cut out the sandwich,and have home made soup instead (no bread ).
Also, although good for you ,fruit puts on weight.

Les


----------



## locovan

The eatwell plate

If you want to get the balance of your diet right, use the eatwell plate.

The eatwell plate makes healthy eating easier to understand by showing the types and proportions of foods we need to have a healthy and well balanced diet.

http://www.food.gov.uk/images/pagefurniture/ewplatelargefeb10.jpg

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/eatwellplate/

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/recipes/


----------



## goldi

Evening all,
Has the docchecked you ou for water retension , kidney and prostate function etc. ?



Norm


----------



## roamingsue

GEMMY said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...oses-2-stone-doughnuts-cakes-crisps-diet.html
> 
> tony


Do you REALLY believe anything you read in the Daily Mail? It is one rag that really thrives on sensationalism like no other.


----------



## GEMMY

Was that post anything to do with motorhoming ROAMINGSUE. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

tony


----------



## Gazzer

sersol said:


> mislaid 3.5 stone
> Good luck


I've found it! :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Les from july for seven weeks i lost a pound a week.
Down to fourteen a nd a hallf stone,.
Great on target for 14 st. after my 6 month check up.

Trousers are a bit tight leathers didn1t fi on sunday. Back to 15 st.
Letter came this morning for 6 month check up.

oooops.
Mind Christine the practice nurse is ok.
She can tell me off on my bithday. Next apointment

dave p


----------



## Jennifer

I would certainly agree that crisps, biscuits and chocolate are the worse for anyone dieting, but, what I did note from this thread that is missing is water. You should drink plenty of water, and after every cup of coffee/tea you should drink at least a pint of water. Tea/Coffee as dehydrants. Also, plenty of fruit and vegetables mixed in with your chicken/fish/meat. I am averaging a 1lb a week, but at least it is coming off. Knowing the calorific value of each thing you eat, is also helpful. No good having chicken and fish, if you are eating a whole chicken, or four fillets of fish.

Good luck and persevere

Jenny


----------



## Andysam

Jennifer said:


> Tea/Coffee as dehydrants.


Jenny,

Recently medically proven to be a myth. Coffee and tea are as hydrating as water.

Too much caffeine is still not good for you though!


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks Andysam, but it is working for me as encouring me to drink more water, so I will stick with it.

Jenny


----------



## Rosbotham

I recently started taking Xenical on prescription from my doctors. It works by effectively teflon coating your insides, blocking absorption of approx 2/3 of fat in meals. This obviously has side effects at the other end - google it - but I've not been effected too badly. It's early days for me, but I dropped 7 pounds in the first fortnight.

There's pretty strict criteria on getting the drug, and also on rules once you're on it (e.g. must lose 5% within 3 months, 10% within 6 months). However, I understand that Alli, an over-the-counter drug, is the same stuff but at a weaker dosage.

Unlike the other so-called miracle drugs this stuff can actually work, but there's a large element of it working by the side-effects ensuring you behave yourself. To be blunt if you know eating that bag of crisps may mean you soil yourself, it tends to make you think twice. I know quite a few people who've tried it & couldn't cope, but as I say early days but it seems to be working for me.

Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Les from july for seven weeks i lost a pound a week.
> Down to fourteen a nd a hallf stone,.
> Great on target for 14 st. after my 6 month check up.
> 
> Trousers are a bit tight leathers didn1t fi on sunday. Back to 15 st.
> Letter came this morning for 6 month check up.
> 
> oooops.
> Mind Christine the practice nurse is ok.
> She can tell me off on my bithday. Next apointment
> 
> dave p


Thanks Dave was that using Proactol that you lost the weight ?.


----------



## busterbears

Expectations when dieting are part of the problem, it takes approx 3,500 calories burned to lose 1lb of body fat, that is burned off as in exercise. Reducing your daily calorie intake alone will not enable you to lose weight at any great speed. You can aid your metabolism to work faster by eating breakfast, eating little and often and regular exercise. Human studies dating back to the 1950's showed that this is possible and without the use of herbal or chemical stimulants. Genetically there is talk of a thin gene in familiies but apparantly not a fat gene. Over the last 16 years my eldest daugher has been the subject of many underweight related tests - general conclusion = no illness just fast metabolism and absoprtion generated by genetic make-up and regular exercise throughout childhood.

Good luck, keep your saturated fat and sugar intake low and your exercise rates high and I'm sure you'll see good results. Think long term health and bin the scales!

Good luck!


----------



## Drew

Last May 2010, my doctor sent me to Weight Watchers on a 24 weeks referral, the only obligation was that I had to loose 6lbs in each of the two 12 weeks period.

Up to date I have lost 46lbs.

If only I had joined sooner.

Drew


----------



## 2Dreamers

I cant praise Slimming World enough. 

I have always been a fatty, chubby type. Tried using the excuses of low metabolism, big boned, hardly eat anything etc etc. 

In the majority of us the only reason we are overweight is because we are either putting too much or the wrong thing in our mouths. 
The minority person is indeed very very rare so we shouldn't use this excuse! 

I thought I knew pretty much all there was to know about healthy eating but Slimming World really opened my eyes - for instance I didn't know that in order to lose weight you should restrict carbs (ie bread spuds pasta rice) when eating proteins (meat & fish) I now only eat carbs when I'm eating vegetarian food. 

I've been a constant low weight now for over a year. 

Tablets may provide a quick and easy fix but the problem will remain and return until you address your eating/Drinking habits. 

Good Luck 

Julie


----------



## SaddleTramp

Well after numerous different diets and exercise attempts at losing weight, I have finally got one that is working.

After seeing diet chef advertised on TV then seeing a friend of mine who was a lot slimmer than the last time I saw him I went for it, It costs £215 per month and they supply ALL the food for 35 days including snacks, It was hard at first for about 10 days then it starts to take effect after 18 days I have lost almost a stone and I feel great, The food itself is gorgeous and is well worth it.

It cost me that much to feed myself for a month before so it is just a win win situation.


----------



## Gazzer

SaddleTramp said:


> Well after numerous different diets and exercise attempts at losing weight, I have finally got one that is working.
> 
> After seeing diet chef advertised on TV then seeing a friend of mine who was a lot slimmer than the last time I saw him I went for it, It costs £215 per month and they supply ALL the food for 35 days including snacks, It was hard at first for about 10 days then it starts to take effect after 18 days I have lost almost a stone and I feel great, The food itself is gorgeous and is well worth it.
> 
> It cost me that much to feed myself for a month before so it is just a win win situation.


Well done Les - any chance of a food parcel :wink: I lost 25Kg last year, trouble is I found most of it again this year


----------



## SaddleTramp

Gazzer said:


> Well done Les - any chance of a food parcel :wink: I lost 25Kg last year, trouble is I found most of it again this year


 :lol: :lol: I have a good incentive though, I am on tablets for diabetes and Doc has said I am a gnats whisker from going on injections, I don't want that, I have already had to drop 1 tablet a day as I am losing weight, Under doctors instructions of course, So I am hoping to eventually stop most if not all tablets.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

SaddleTramp said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les from july for seven weeks i lost a pound a week.
> Down to fourteen a nd a hallf stone,.
> Great on target for 14 st. after my 6 month check up.
> 
> Trousers are a bit tight leathers didn1t fi on sunday. Back to 15 st.
> Letter came this morning for 6 month check up.
> 
> oooops.
> Mind Christine the practice nurse is ok.
> She can tell me off on my bithday. Next apointment
> 
> dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave was that using Proactol that you lost the weight ?.
Click to expand...

No Les it was by eating less and moving about more.
Unfortunatly I am back to 15 stone :roll:

A bit confused about that because I only eat breakfast and tea.
No junk food, crisps or chocolate.
So I put it down to alcohol 

Purchased a new gadget, one of those ski walker things. After a week I had a trapped nerve in my back so now use it as a coat hanger.

The newer gadget is a pedometer, we should try to achieve 10k steps a day. Mine must have a flat battery as it only counts up to 3867.

Cheers

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp

SaddleTramp said:


> Well after numerous different diets and exercise attempts at losing weight, I have finally got one that is working.
> 
> After seeing diet chef advertised on TV then seeing a friend of mine who was a lot slimmer than the last time I saw him I went for it, It costs £215 per month and they supply ALL the food for 35 days including snacks, It was hard at first for about 10 days then it starts to take effect after 18 days I have lost almost a stone and I feel great, The food itself is gorgeous and is well worth it.
> 
> It cost me that much to feed myself for a month before so it is just a win win situation.


Well still going, Now lost over 2 stone, But the difference is NOT only in appearance, I feel absolutely fantastic, I now have a feel good factor, went down to Health / Leisure centre and joined yesterday and starting to get physically fitter, Only down side is having to buy a new wardrobe but by god with the difference I feel it is well worth it.


----------



## Spacerunner

We're not supposed to be naturally skinny!
Take a look at any aboriginal people and check out their body shapes.

The young people are slim because most of there nutrition goes towards growing their bodies to an adult size. Older people tend to store their nutrients as fat.

Naturally slim figures on the over 40's are not the norm but an envy culture. We see 'celebs' who have idealized bodies and think that we should all be like that. But in reality these ideal figures are the result of strict, very strict, and unnatural diet and excersise regimes.
These people use their looks to earn a living so good looks become an obsession, who can blame them.

I say this as someone who took up running at the age of 48 and continued for 13 years. Yes, I became slim and svelte, but at a cost.
An enlarged heart valve and heart murmur due to too much excersise.

But at least I am fairly healthy otherwise, although I am termed overweight.
At 70 years I think I should now be entitled to relax a bit and indulge myself with the things I did without for many years.

As Gok says learn to be at ease with your own body.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I am not wanting to be "Skinny" I want to be comfortable in myself, I know I will never be a "He Man" type, But I DON'T want to be a Fat man, which I was, I am not saying that Fat is ugly or anything like that because Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.
My FAT was causing me problems, I became a type 2 diabetic and was on the verge of being a type 1 diabetic which I did not want at any cost, Now I am losing weight my tablet intake has virtually halved and I go for a further Blood Test on 20th December for a total review, BUT the difference to me mentally and physically is astronomical.

So to me it is well worth it and health wise is also improving well.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

SaddleTramp said:


> This is one of the problems I dont eat Junk food, I eat fish about 5 times a week Chicken twice a week.
> Take yesterday for instance
> 
> Breakfast 2 weetabix at about 9:30
> Lunch 2 slices of bread (Sandwich) Chicken about 2pm
> Tea time a piece of steamed haddock (Only) with 2 slices of bread about 7:30 pm
> 
> and thats all for the day, This is very similar to most days, my main exception is Sunday Dinner which I have always had but even so I go to the local Carvery and have a small dinner which normally only children have, Cost £3.95.
> 
> Today up till now
> 
> Breakfast 2 weetabix about 9 am
> Lunch (Again) Fish sandwich, Haddock about 2 pm
> For tea I will be having a baked potato.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.
> 8O


Les, I looks like you're not having enough vegetables and fruit.

Have a look at the The Eatwell Plate approach to healthy eating.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn

ChrisandJohn said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the problems I dont eat Junk food, I eat fish about 5 times a week Chicken twice a week.
> Take yesterday for instance
> 
> Breakfast 2 weetabix at about 9:30
> Lunch 2 slices of bread (Sandwich) Chicken about 2pm
> Tea time a piece of steamed haddock (Only) with 2 slices of bread about 7:30 pm
> 
> and thats all for the day, This is very similar to most days, my main exception is Sunday Dinner which I have always had but even so I go to the local Carvery and have a small dinner which normally only children have, Cost £3.95.
> 
> Today up till now
> 
> Breakfast 2 weetabix about 9 am
> Lunch (Again) Fish sandwich, Haddock about 2 pm
> For tea I will be having a baked potato.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.
> 8O
> 
> 
> 
> Les, I looks like you're not having enough vegetables and fruit.
> 
> Have a look at the The Eatwell Plate approach to healthy eating.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Opps, just noticed I've replied to an old post. Apologies.

Chris


----------



## Happycampers

Well done Les, 
If it works for you go for it, and i bet the horse notices the difference :lol: 

Regards Nigel


----------



## SaddleTramp

:lol: Unfortunately the Horse is no longer with us  

But I do still ride, especially when weather is nice.
not as often as I used to BUT you never know.


----------



## Gazzer

*Diets*

Well done Les and good luck on your review :wink:


----------



## Bob45

Can't resist a reply. Saddletramp you seem to be doing realy well.

Dave p beat me to it. The big one for losing weight is alcohol.
I am recovering from a heart attack and the removal of a kidney so I was advised to watch what I eat and drink. I have never been over weight but to be honest I did drink too much and my waist measurement was creeping up.
After almost one year my waist has gone from 36/37 back to 34/35 and I feel much healthier. So my advice is eat sensibly and keep to your 21 units per week - and no cheating.
Before anyone asks - yes I do miss it, especially a session with my friends but having that heart attack kind of scared me and I want to live as long as I can. Maybe as long as seeing the end of the D F S sale!


Bob


----------



## Gazzer

Bob45 said:


> I want to live as long as I can. Maybe as long as seeing the end of the D F S sale!Bob


Immortality
:lol: :lol:


----------



## blu66

Rosbotham said:


> I recently started taking Xenical on prescription from my doctors. It works by effectively teflon coating your insides, blocking absorption of approx 2/3 of fat in meals. This obviously has side effects at the other end - google it - but I've not been effected too badly. It's early days for me, but I dropped 7 pounds in the first fortnight.
> 
> There's pretty strict criteria on getting the drug, and also on rules once you're on it (e.g. must lose 5% within 3 months, 10% within 6 months). However, I understand that Alli, an over-the-counter drug, is the same stuff but at a weaker dosage.
> 
> Unlike the other so-called miracle drugs this stuff can actually work, but there's a large element of it working by the side-effects ensuring you behave yourself. To be blunt if you know eating that bag of crisps may mean you soil yourself, it tends to make you think twice. I know quite a few people who've tried it & couldn't cope, but as I say early days but it seems to be working for me.
> 
> Paul


Paul stick with it  i have been on it 3 month and lost 3 stone, i do also go to the gym 5 days a week but its worth it.

Alan


----------

